# Hi there!



## SuzieQ1960 (May 24, 2017)

Hello, my name is Suzanne and I have been cat lover all my life! I am a mom of 5, a grandma of 3 and I work in the Hospitality industry. Currently I am serf to one-eyed, fuzzy 1/2 Persian black tyrant named Bitsy, a pushy black 3/4 Persian boy named Princeton, a sweet, dim, blue eyed 1/2 Persian boy that kind of resmbles a Ragdoll named Einon and a blue smoke and white 3/4 Persian boy by the name of Cal.
I also recently inherited a gorgeous little white kitty when my mother passed away a few weeks ago. Miss Kitty was a rescue who came to my mother so matted that she had to be completely shaved. The kicker here is that Missy Kay, as I call her, is a gorgeous extreme face white Persian with lovely copper eyes. She has frown out about 1/2 inch of the softest fur and she really likes being brushed and fussed over. 
Well, I guess that is a long enough introduction. I'm looking forward to meeting lots of new cat loving friends!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sounds like a great family to me! Sympathy on the loss of your mom, glad you have Missy Kay, something special about an inherited cat. 

Of course we need pictures, they all sound beautiful


----------



## SuzieQ1960 (May 24, 2017)

I posted some pictures in the gallery under "My Herd," unfortunately. I don't know how to move them into my posts. LOL!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't do much with photos either but your crew sounds gorgeous!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Fun to see the pics! All very cute cats.


----------

